# A year and three months of hell



## Trevor33 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey All,

New to the IBS forum here. I started getting sigmoid colon pain (from my left flank or side and back - through to almost my rectum) and sometimes right flank pain commensurate, sweating, fast heart rate, anxiety, dizziness, short ear ringing and disorienting twinges up through my neck and into my brain, constant ringing ears and mental fog --- in October 2013. It faded in February but came back again this year almost to the same day, again in October. I had all the tests done (CT, colonoscopy, fecal, gall bladder, urinary tract, ultrasound, liver, kidneys, pancreas, stomach, bloodwork). All negative or normal.

Meanwhile my BM's are green pasty or black runny, full of mucus and lacking integrity - 2 to 3 a day. Always the same thing... pain early, then that eases with the first BM around 10 then a second and maybe a third. A total change from my whole life history.

Finally after spending a bunch of money in testing to find everything normal, my GI doctor has prescribed metroNizadol and Ciprofloxin. I take each at different intervals to see which is more effective - and from what I can tell, the metroNizadol has more of an impact than does the Cipro, but that is not a certain result - just subjective assessment. Neither has totally alleviated the cause. I am on day 14 of the anti-biotic right now, and while I do feel overall better, I still have about 20% severity of all the symptoms versus the peak. I am finally able to work and focus. MY BM's are still this same mucosa green consistency.

My GI has ruled out celiac's, ulcerative colitis and inflammatory bowel. And I have an update on Jan 12th with him.

As a person who regularly focuses on science in my career, I am not heading down the rabbit hole of self blame on this. First, that is not wise, as the self blame course of rationality can very seldom be falsified, so you end up lost in a dead end cul-de-sac mulling over something you cannot test, as your first avenue of thinking. This is not wise not only for this procedural reason but also because, information is a virus. Self blame is the fastest spreading epidemic we have socially. It renders its victims entertained and perplexed by their maladies and opiated as to making any more attempts to seek out a real cause for their suffering. It is too easy to hand someone the self blame tally, keep them on their heels and not have to do any more looking or helping.

Every single malady I have ever had, gets blamed on stress, coffee, sugar, dehydration, fatty foods, alochol, smoking and lack of exercise. Well I don't do any of those things. I eat no dairy, wheat, soy or corn or corn syrup. I workout 4 to 5 times a week. Do not smoke or drink ...and I keep WELL hydrated. I meditate and have a low stress career/life.

I still developed and have this malady. It appears to take a bacterial profile as the symptoms grow on a continuous curve (mental impacts in contrast are often very discrete), and anti-biotics seem to be the only thing which has helped.

Years ago, I took Pepcid every day for about 15 years to alleviate severe heart burn - I was told stress, coffee, sugar, dehydration, fatty foods, alochol, smoking and lack of exercise. Then it turned out to be h. pylori and I wasted decades of suffering over this... ( I tested negative upper GI and lower GI for h. pylori this time)...

Decades of job impact, suffering and economic loss - because someone told me to self blame.......

My quest is to find the true cause of this life impacting malady and mitigate it as best I can, or cure it hopefully. I hope to be able to find some help here, before this gets worse.

Thanks!


----------

